# Garage Floor -- Your thoughts please



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

Has anyone used H& C Garage Floor Coating? The product info says no need to etch, but I'm a little leary of that. Seems to me that one might get better adhesion after etching. Did any of you end up using it and how did it work out? The paint rep said there seems to be a discrepency between the amount of coverage the product states it will cover and how much it will actually cover. I'm basing my bid on getting about 200 sq ft out of one kit. What do you think?

How does it compare to Insl-x Garage Guard?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I recently did a 750 sqft garage floor with the H&C WB 2 part epoxy kit.
I did not trust their no etching cleaner so I etched it with some muratic and tossed their cleaning powder. 
200 should be safe. I used 4 kits on the last one i did and had just a little bit left when it was done. So I figured I got about 200 feet out of a kit.
If you want to be generous with the flakes I would pick up some extras at lowes or HD if not keep in mind that there is just enough for 200 ft. 
I also put a couple of gallons of H&C glaze on the floor as well.


Here is a link to the thread i started over it. Never got to much input except for Neps which he was helpful.
I had not used the WB before only solvents.

http://www.painttalk.com/f3/water-based-epoxy-5712/


----------



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

D'oh! I posted this and then saw your post re: same issue. I was wondering how things worked out for you. I did notice the flaky things were pretty dismal looking in size and thought I might need extra, especially since it is touted to increase traction. Maybe disco is coming back in style 

10-4 on the muratic acid..better safe than sorry... 

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It worked out well, the flakes are only decorative. There is a seperate anti slip grit additive in the kit. I ended up buying some extra anti-slip from lowes and added it to the glaze as well. The Glaze is recommended if you use heavy flakes.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't think wb epoxy will be anygood. Just my opinion. My last garage, I used http://www.armorgarage.com/ . 12.7-23 mil coating. This stuff _is durable_ and will actually resist "hot tire pickup" It costs more, but it has more stuff in it. Just thought I'd mention the product, don't see it mentioned anywhere.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> I don't think wb epoxy will be anygood. Just my opinion. My last garage, I used http://www.armorgarage.com/ . 12.7-23 mil coating. This stuff _is durable_ and will actually resist "hot tire pickup" It costs more, but it has more stuff in it. Just thought I'd mention the product, don't see it mentioned anywhere.


I was sceptical myself having always used solvent based before but I was pleased with the product, time will be the true test though.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I like that red floor in that link TJ!


----------



## PaintPro2000 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Garage Floor Epoxy*

You will want to etch the floor before applying the H/C product. If you want an alternative, Valspar sells a product called BondLok that can be used to etch and degrease the floor in one application. It is foolproof.
If you need more information, let me know. It is sold thru Lowe's.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

If you are using the Water Based Epoxies, Make sure that component "B" is a Cross-Linking kicker not just a hardener. The water based epoxies that just take a hardener yet seem durable, in fact will have some trouble after a couple of years.

Our favorite, and our customers, is the Insl-X Garage guard (also known as the EP53XX Line) roughly $49 per 1 gal kit. Available in two Factory colors and tint bases but need Industrial tints to tint them.


----------

